# Ytong-Teich mauern



## majestic12et (20. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Wie ich schonmal geschrieben habe, möchte ich einen Teich bauen und bis heute war die überlegung den Teich komplett aus Beton mit Amierungsgewebe zu gießen und dann mit Folie auszulegen. Nun ist mir die Idee gekommen den Teich aus Yton zu mauern.
Nun an die Fachleute: In einer Teichtiefe von ca. 2m herscht ein Druck von 2 kg pro cm^2 dort habe ich den boden als hintergrund. Das sollte eigentlich halten. Ich habe aber ca. 0,6m des Teichs über dem Boden. Dort währe der druck ja nur noch 0,6 kg/cm^2. Hält eine geklepte Ytong Mauer das aus? Ich habe schon Teiche gesehen, die von 60er Holzbalken in Form gehalten werden. Ist Ytong genau so stabil?

Um keine Abdrücke der Steine in der Teichfolie zu haben und den Teich etwas zu isolieren, wollte ich den Ytong dann auch noch von innen mit Styropor, Gewebe und Putz verkleben.
Das sollte auch noch stützen.

Haltet Ihr das für machbar? 
Schalsteine sind mir zu teuer, dann gies ich lieber komplett aus Beton.

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Kai


----------



## majestic12et (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ytong-Teich mauern*

Hi,

hab gerade gesehen, dass es sogar so etwas gibt:

http://www.ytong-silka.de/de/content/ytong_jumbo_planblock.php

Diese Steine gibt es in großen größen, somit hat man wenige stellen an den es brechen könnte.


----------



## Teich Tom (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ytong-Teich mauern*

Hallo,

mal zum Thema Druck pro Fläche.
auf einem cm2 Boden an der Tiefsten Stelle stehen 2 m Wassersäule. Also pro cm2 stehen da 0,2L Wasser bei einer Dichte von 1,0kg/L sind das also 0,2kg/cm2.
Auf eine Fläche je m2 kommen 2000kg.  

Habe ich mich verrechnet, dann bitte alles vergessen! 

Grüße Thomas


----------



## koifischfan (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ytong-Teich mauern*

Widersteht Gasbeton der ständigen Feuchte im Erdreich? Ich glaube nicht. Dann mußt du die Steine mit speziellen Mitteln beschichten oder mit Dämmplatten bekleben..


----------



## heiko_243 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ytong-Teich mauern*



> Schalsteine sind mir zu teuer


Da würde ich mir einen anderen Lieferant suchen. Meine Schalsteine waren nicht teurer als Ytong auch. Ich habe für einen Stein 50x25x25cm 2,- EUR gezahlt.


----------



## Zacky (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ytong-Teich mauern*

Hallo Kai.

Den Ytongstein würde ich nicht nehmen. Er mag vielleicht dem Druck widerstehen, aber im Erdreich engebaut, geht er dir über die Jahre kaputt. Er zersetzt sich etwas und wird instabil.

Du müsstest in diesem Fall die Ytongmauer von außen und innen abdichten, was nur mit Teeranstrich oder Ähnlichem funktioniert. Zuvor muss die Wand eigentlich auch gespachtelt oder geputzt werden, Dichtschlämme aufgetragen werden. Nach unten muss ebenso ein Abdichtung viorgenommen werden. Um hier eine sinnvolle Abdichtung nach unten zu erzielen, brauchts ein Betonfundament, mit Mauersperrbahn, die dann ja mit eingespachtelt werden muss.

Ich denke, das ist den Aufwand nicht wert. Nimm Hohlblocksteine oder auch Betonschalsteine. Da etwas Stahl an kritischen Stellen rein und mit Beton ausgefüllt. Geht schneller und ist wahrscheinlicher nicht so kostenaufwendig.


----------



## Limnos (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ytong-Teich mauern*

Hi

 Wenn schon aus Beton, warum dann noch Folie? Wenn man Böschungswinkel unter 45° hat, braucht man gar keine Schalung. Als Armierungsgewebe kann man auch Maschendraht (nicht plastikummantelt!) nehmen. Der passt sich ziemlich geschmeidig allen möglichen Untergründen an. Ich habe mit Freunden in 4 Stunden 5 cbm Beton verarbeitet, der mit Schubkarren hingefahren werden musste, da die Betonpumpe nicht nah genug rankommen konnte. Der Teich war birnenförmig und 10x6 m groß und bis 1,30 tief. Ich hatte Beton mit Dichtungsmittel bestellt und der Teich war 100%ig dicht (nachdem ich bei meinem ersten Betonteich, den ich ganz allein in vier Tagen angelegt habe, ziemlich viel Lehrgeld habe zahlen müssen)
Yton zerbröselt bei Frost, wenn es Wasser gezogen hat.
MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ytong-Teich mauern*

Hallo,
Ytong im Freien würde ich nicht verwenden, der hat keine hohe Halbarkeit.
LG Markus


----------



## majestic12et (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ytong-Teich mauern*

Hi,

Danke für die vielen Antworten.
Hmm Feuchtigkeit kommt auch von Aussen, das hatte ich nicht beachtet 
Komplett aus Beton ohne Folie traue ich mir nicht zu. Dann werde ich doch eine
Bodenplatte gießen, verschalen und dann einen Betonteich mit Folie bauen. 

Vielen Dank an Alle! Ihr habt mich vor einem Chaos bewahrt. 


Grz

Kai


----------



## Moderlieschenking (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ytong-Teich mauern*

Hallo Kai,
was ich noch nicht verstehe, warum du mit aller Gewalt den Teich komplett betonieren
willst und dann noch die Folie auslegen willst.
Ich habe auch einen halben Hochteich verwirklicht, also 0,8 m im Boden und ca.
0,6 m im Freien.
Ich habe lediglich ein Fundament für die Mauer betoniert und die Mauersteine mit Zement-
mörtel verbaut, das hebt einwandfrei - schon das dritte Jahr.
Ich denke mir halt du könntest Dir durchaus ein paar Euros sparen, wenn Du lediglich den 
Bereich der nach oben geht mit einem vernünftigen Beton Fundament machst.
Den Bereich im Boden würde ich lediglich mit einem Flies auskleiden.
Oder wolltest Du senkrechte Wände machen?

LG Markus


----------



## TT_Kreischwurst (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ytong-Teich mauern*

Hat man beim gemauerten Teich ohne Folie nicht jahrelang Probleme mit eingetragenen Mineralien?
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Kalzium und alles andere was so im Mörtel zu finden ist, sich dauerhaft ins Teichwasser lösen wird. 
Ob das alles gut für die Tierwelt ist? 

Dazu kommt die Versiegelung (dass er kein Wasser zieht und im Winter aufsprengt). Da kenne ich nur 2 Sorten: Eine flüssige die das Anmischwasser gemischt wird. Solche haben wir beim Teichbau genutzt. Damals vom bekannten aus den Betonwerken abgestaubt. Das wäre wohl die bessere, denn bei Streichimpregnierung o.Ä. hätte ich die Bedenken das es nach 2 mal Teich auskärchern ab ist. Außerdem kannst du da die Erdseite nicht behandeln und dein gemeiertes Teichchen treibt der Forst kaputt.. Egal ob noch eine Folie drin liegt oder nicht. 

Also unser Teich ist auch ein Folienteich in der Betonwanne... 
Die Frage würde mich aber auch einmal interessieren, denn der zusätzliche Kostenfaktor der Folie ist ja nicht von der Schippe zu heben.  


Liebe Grüße,TT_Kreischwurst


----------



## Patrick K (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ytong-Teich mauern*

Hallo in die Runde 



> im Erdreich eingebaut, geht er dir über die Jahre kaputt. Er zersetzt sich etwas und wird instabil.




WER hat diese Erfahrung gemacht ,also im Praktischen und nicht "ich vermute mal" ???.

Mein Teich ist auch mit Ytong gemauert ohne Schutzanstrich aussen, seit ca. 3 Jahren ohne 

irgennd ein Gebrösel oder sonstige Schäden.

Im letzten Winter hatte ich ihn mit 40mm Styrodur abgedeckt und hatte Dank der hervorragenden

Isolierung von den Ytongsteinen über den ganzen  Winter  ohne zu Heizen 

5°c Wassertemperatur.

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2

Ps.Ich würde immer wieder Ytong benutzen...fällt aber auch einiges an Kosten an..


----------



## majestic12et (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ytong-Teich mauern*

@ Moderlieschenking

Ja, meine Wände sollen Senkrecht werden. Nur der Boden wird konkav zum Bodenablauf und alle Ecken etwas mit Putz/Beton abgerundet.

@alle

Ich hab keine zwei linken Hände, jedoch waere für mich die Arbeit mit Ytong am einfachsten zu realisieren. So jetzt hab ich das Problem ... Ja nein vieleicht ... Mein Bekannter hat ne Betonmischmaschine. Ich denke ich werde schalen und dann giessen. ... oder nicht  ...

HEUL  

Kann überhaupt was passieren, sollte der Ytong im Boden "wegfaulen"? verliert er an Volumen?


----------



## Zacky (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ytong-Teich mauern*

Hallo

@Patrick -ICH, sonst hätte ich es nicht geschrieben!! Und ich vermute nicht, sondern habe leider die Erfahrung gemacht, da ich mit Ytongsteinen schon mal einen kleinen Keller für einen teil-unterkellerten Garten-Schuppen gebaut habe. Ich war damals so blauäugig und habe die Innenseiten zwar mit Dichtschlämme gestrichen und schön glatt geputzt, habe aber schlichtweg die Außenseiten der Mauern vernachlässigt, da es wie so oft schnell gehen musste. Ich habe einfach den "Keller" von außen wieder zugeschüttet und toll. Keine Abdichtung, kein Mauerwerkschutz, nichts.

Im Endeffekt sind mir über die Jahre (7 Jahre) die Steine kaputt gegangen. Das habe ich daran gemerkt, dass mein Holzdielenboden, der auf dem Kellermauerwerk gelegen hat, eines Tages unter den Füßen leicht wegrutschte. Als ich alles wieder auseinander genommen habe, waren die Steine feucht. Beim nachträglichen Freilegen und Abdichten sind sie zu einem Teil zerbröselt, was einen Total-Abriss zur Folge hatte. Ob dies nun durch die regelmäßige mechanische Beeinträchtigung des Umherlaufens hervorgerufen wurde oder ob es andere Gründe dafür gab, das kann ich jetzt nur vermuten.

Das ist halt meine Erfahrung gewesen und keine Vermutung. Aber soll jeder machen, wie er will. Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt, dass es gar nicht geht!  Nur müsste man dann halt etwas mehr Aufwand betreiben um die Wand zu schützen. Siehe den Kellerbau eines Hauses, der wird heutzutage generell abgedichtet. 

@majestic

Zitat _"So jetzt hab ich das Problem ... Ja nein vieleicht ... Mein Bekannter hat ne Betonmischmaschine. Ich denke ich werde schalen und dann giessen. ... oder nicht .."_

Leider. Was du draus machst, ist immer allein deine Entscheidung. Aber frage doch ruhig nochmal beim Baustoffhändler, im Baumarkt oder auf einer Baustelle nach, was die Fachleute dazu meinen.

Ich verabschiede mich und wünsche noch einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Zacky (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ytong-Teich mauern*

Hallo, ich doch nochmal...

Könntest du vielleicht eine Skizze deines geplanten Teiches, mit Querschnittzeichnung mal anfertigen und hier mit einstellen!? Es könnte ja sein, dass es einfache und simplere Lösungen für deinen Teichbau gibt! Dann würden sich evtl. die Ideen und Meinungen nicht so überschlagen.


----------



## majestic12et (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ytong-Teich mauern*

Hi,

hier sind die Anfänge meiner überlegungen.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31682 


Grz

Kai


----------



## Zacky (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ytong-Teich mauern*

Hallo Kai.

Habe mir deine Skizze nochmal angeschaut. Wenn du das Becken so einfach gerade und quadratisch bauen möchtest, dann kannst du sicherlich auch mit Ytong-Steinen (Planblockstein) mauern. Aber eine Abdichtung würde ich schon vornehmen. Wahlweise könntest du auch mit Kalksandsteinen mauern, aber auch die würde ich mindestens mit Dichtschlämme einstreichen und an die Außenseite eine Mauerwerksperrbahn gegenlegen um den direkten Erdkontakt zu vermeiden. Sicher ist sicher...

Eine andere Sache ist die quadratische Form. Sollte die so bleiben oder möchtest du noch eine flachere Ebene machen!? Die Ecken würde ich schräg machen, also 45° Ecken, damit du so weniger Gammelecken hast.

Aber das gehört bestimmt in das andere Thema von Dir, stimmts!?


----------



## koifischfan (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ytong-Teich mauern*



> Aber frage doch ruhig nochmal beim Baustoffhändler, im Baumarkt oder auf einer Baustelle nach, was die Fachleute dazu meinen.


Oder beim Hersteller. Frage, ob Ytong im Erdreich verwendet werden kann.


----------



## kikoi (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ytong-Teich mauern*

Würde Ytong im Aussenbereich  nicht verwenden!


----------

